# Help with new cadet squadron please.....



## grenier (3 May 2006)

We have just started an army cadet corp in Fort Nelson, BC.  We have been issued the 1st Combat Engineers Regiment as our affiliation.  I have 9 years within the army cadets but with an infantry regiment.  I have lots to learn about the Engineers.  I am hoping that some people can help me so that I can train my cadets with some true history and show them to be proud of their regiment.

Why are engineers known with squadron's instead of corps?

Do engineers have different ceremonial dress uniforms (blues, sashes, etc)?

Does anyone know some history that can help us understand more about the engineers?

If you have any other information that can help me better train my cadets and our officer staff that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks alot...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2006)

Try here http://www.forces.gc.ca/admie/dgcps/CME_customs_e.htm for the Customs and Traditions of the Engineers. Also you might want to ask your affiliated unit for help on this subject.

BTW engineers don't wear sashes this is an Infantry thing.


----------



## Burrows (3 May 2006)

I doubt you were ISSUED an affiliated regiment.   More likely they agreed to sponsoring you.

The best way to learn is to talk to members of the regiment as each is different and will have different history.


----------



## Franko (4 May 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> The best way to learn is to talk to members of the regiment as each is different and will have different history.



Great point Kyle. I work with cadets on a regular basis and our afiliated cadet corps do ask for input as to our history and traditions, which we supply in huge quantities.

I'd say hit them up for someone to come out on a regular basis and help you out in that regard.

Good luck and please keep us posted as to your progress.

Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I doubt you were ISSUED an affiliated regiment.   More likely they agreed to sponsoring you.



Lol, issued. BTW can't remember where I saw it but there is a NSN number for APC with troops. Asked the Sup. Tech one day how do the troops breath with all that shrink wrap? needless to say the Sup. Tech was not amused.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2006)

Ok the moving of this topic is starting to give me whip-lash  ;D


----------



## Scott (4 May 2006)

grenier said:
			
		

> We have just started an army cadet corp in Fort Nelson, BC.  We have been issued the 1st Combat Engineers Regiment as our affiliation.  I have 9 years within the army cadets but with an infantry regiment.  I have lots to learn about the Engineers.  I am hoping that some people can help me so that I can train my cadets with some true history and show them to be proud of their regiment.
> 
> Why are engineers known with squadron's instead of corps?
> 
> ...



Grenier, 

Glad to hear that there are finally cadets in Ft Nelson. I lived there up until a little more than a year ago and miss it terribly. I was also among the group of townsfolk trying to get the Cadets to Ft Nelson in the first place, glad to hear that some of my friends succeeded - you're lucky to have a town that cares as much as Ft Nelson does about its youth, trust me.

Have fun and enjoy Cadets.

Scott


----------

